# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Të njohim femrën

## Dj-GabrieL

*Femrat parapëlqejnë më mirë të mos kuptojnë asgjë,sesa ta kenë gabim.

Thonë që femrat janë si hija,ngado që të shkosh të ndjekin nga pas.Por duhet theksuar se një femër është më këmbëngulëse sesa hija,e cila të paktën në errësirë,të lë të qetë.

Iluzionet që kemi krijuar për një femer janë si puna e reumatizmës : nuk mund të lirohemi kurrë prej tyre.

Bëjnë çfarë duan,dhe të bëjnë të mendosh se po bëjnë atë që do ti.

Ka femra që i tregojnë sekretin shoqes së tyre,vetëm që të përhapin lajmin.

Përpiqu të njohësh një femër përpara së të bëhet dashnorja jote,sepse më pas nuk do tja arrish kurrë!

Kur dy femra kanë kaluar dy orë duke folur keq për njëra-tjetrën,pikërisht atëherë mendojnë se janë shoqe deri në vdekje.

Vazhdone..*

----------


## Baptist

Femrat, kjo specie aliene qe s'do ta deshifrojme kurre. Apo mos ndoshta eshte me mire ta leme keshtu?

Pershendetje

----------


## nadule

> *Femrat parapëlqejnë më mirë të mos kuptojnë asgjë,sesa ta kenë gabim.
> 
> 
> Ndersa meshkujt e kane gjithmone gabim se asnjehere nuk kuptojne gje.
> 
> Thonë që femrat janë si hija,ngado që të shkosh të ndjekin nga pas.Por duhet theksuar se një femër është më këmbëngulëse sesa hija,e cila të paktën në errësirë,të lë të qetë.
> 
> femra eshte vertet si hija, qe ju sado qe ta ndiqni nga pas nuk e kapni dot, dhe me ne fund kenaqeni me nje Hije te nje cadre plazhi qe te tjeret e kane bere gati per ju, dhe prap i veni asaj nga mbrapa me peshqirin ne dore kudo qe ajo te veje.
> 
> ...


Ja ta shikojme dhe nje here kete vazhdimin se ca do na nxjerresh ne drite...

----------


## nadule

Femrat parapëlqejnë më mirë të mos kuptojnë asgjë,sesa ta kenë gabim.


*Ndersa meshkujt e kane gjithmone gabim se asnjehere nuk kuptojne gje.*

Thonë që femrat janë si hija,ngado që të shkosh të ndjekin nga pas.Por duhet theksuar se një femër është më këmbëngulëse sesa hija,e cila të paktën në errësirë,të lë të qetë.

*femra eshte vertet si hija, qe ju sado qe ta ndiqni nga pas nuk e kapni dot, dhe me ne fund kenaqeni me nje Hije te nje cadre plazhi qe te tjeret e kane bere gati per ju, dhe prap i veni asaj nga mbrapa me peshqirin ne dore kudo qe ajo te veje.*

Iluzionet që kemi krijuar për një femer janë si puna e reumatizmës : nuk mund të lirohemi kurrë prej tyre.

*S'ka mundesi, edhe reumatizma del po te gjesh klimen e mire, gje qe ju e beni shume kollaj "kur ju merziten fasulet" po mos harro se tradhetine e njeh e gjithe bota, po kjo vlen sidomos per "IDIOTA"*

Bëjnë çfarë duan,dhe të bëjnë të mendosh se po bëjnë atë që do ti.

*Po kjo bie ne kundershtim me ligjin e famshem te xhungles ku i madhi ha gjithmone te voglin, dhe tani po na del qe NE "seksi i dobet" po bejme c'te duam me JU "te fortet"? Po kjo s'eshte gje tjeter vecse Zgjuarsi...*

Ka femra që i tregojnë sekretin shoqes së tyre,vetëm që të përhapin lajmin.

*Kjo ndodh vetem kur sekreti i tyre eshte ndonje YLL si puna jote  , pse ti nuk do beje te njejten gje po te dilje me nje Claudia Shifer apo Giulia Roberts?
E di shume mire qe do te thuash qe secila nga ne eshte nje shoqe e tille, qe nuk di te mbaj sekret etj etj po cdo pyll derra ka, prandaj dhe ju nuk bini me poshte po t'u shofesh me syte dhe mendjen tone.*

Përpiqu të njohësh një femër përpara së të bëhet dashnorja jote,sepse më pas nuk do t’ja arrish kurrë!

*Nuk jeni aq te zgjuar ju, se kur te arrini moshen e pjekurise maksimale ju, jo vetem qe e keni zene dashnore kete femer, po kush e di sa kolopuca ke bere me ate qe "nuk e ke njohur kurre"*

Kur dy femra kanë kaluar dy orë duke folur keq për njëra-tjetrën,pikërisht atëherë mendojnë se janë shoqe deri në vdekje.

*Dhe pas ketyre dy oreve nuk flasin me keq sikunder ndodh me meshkujt.
Se femra mor shok eshte si makina, ti ruaje nga para, po ta fut tjetri nga mbrapa, dhe ky tjetri eshte ai "shoku" yt qe nuk ka folur kurre keq per ty. Se sot armiku te vret dhe shoku ta fut...*

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Femra krijesa me e bukur qe egziston, e bejne dhe boten me te bukur me pranine e tyre.

----------


## nadule

> Femra krijesa me e bukur qe egziston, e bejne dhe boten me te bukur me pranine e tyre.


 Ashtu te lumte 
Femra eshte mekati me i bukur i natyres... (nuk e them une e ka thene populli)

----------


## maty

Zoti ne fillim krijoi mashkullin, pastaj tha me vete: "Obobo c'bera!" dhe vendosi te krijoi femren  :shkelje syri:

----------


## alibaba

> dhe me ne fund kenaqeni me nje Hije te nje cadre plazhi qe te tjeret e kane bere gati per ju,


Apo ne e kemi bërë gati për të tjerët????



> po mos harro se tradhetine e njeh e gjithe bota, po kjo vlen sidomos per "IDIOTA"


Po a vlen kjo për idiote???

----------


## nadule

> Apo ne e kemi bërë gati për të tjerët????
> Po a vlen kjo për idiote???


1. Nqs ti e bere kaq gati, pse nuk e mban per vete po ja jep te tjereve? Apo te njejtin nder te kane bere dhe ata, ta kane bere gati para se ta marresh ti, dhe ti si cun me norma qe je, e shperblen nderin me te njejten monedhe.
2. Sigurisht qe po. Po ne klasen e 5 dhe te 6 ke mesuar qe kur nje emer e perdorim ne pergjithesi per te dyja gjinite, emri vendoset ne mashkullore, si psh: Ata po ikin (tek ata ka femra dhe meshkuj). Megjithate  ty pse te djeg miza kaq shume qe po na hidhesh si zorra ne prush? Ja te tjeret nuk e vune hic ujin ne zjarr.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Vazhdon..



*Kur femra rri ne qetesi,eshte pikerisht ai casti qe genjejne me shume.

Ne fillim te puthin,e me pas nxjerrin thonjte : keshtu bejne te gjitha.

Te jesh e bukur dhe te te duan,kjo eshte te qenit femer.

Mashkulli te fal dhe harron,kurse femra vetem fal.

Ne nje diskutim,femrat kane nje gje te mire qe i pranojne te gjitha argumentet qe ju sillni,por qe i shmangen gjithnje perfundimit.

Pjesa me e madhe e femrave te ndershme jane thesare te fshehura dhe jane te sigurta vetem sepse askush s’i kerkon.

Vazhdon...*

----------


## morrison

Femra eshte si puna e shalqiut, kur e con ne shtepi e shikon se si eshte.

----------


## nadule

O Tao keto fjalet e urta te japin nje pergjigje totale per gjithcka qe ti ke shkruar dhe do vazhdosh te shkruash. Megjithate dale te shikojme nje here vazhdmin se si dihet mbase e rregullon doren nga fundi.

Ata që gjithmonë flasin mirë për femrat, nuk i njohin mirë. Ata që gjithmonë flasin keq për ato, nuk i njohin fare.
Lebruni
Kur është fjala për femra, gjëja më e rrezikshme është se s'mund të jetohet me to, por as pa ato.
Bajroni
Femrat o ti duash o ti njohesh! Rruge te mesme nuk ka.
Nicolas de Chamfort
Femrat, e keqja jone me e domosdoshme (populli)
Gruaja ka qene gabimi I dyte I Zotit. Friederich Nietche


kaq per femrat, hidhemi te meshkujt

Burrave duhet t'u mësosh gjithçka... Dhe t'u lësh të besojnë, se ata të kanë mësuar ty. 
Victoria Abril 
Do të mjaftonte një dekolte për t'i shtyrë burrat të kërkonin thellësinë tek një grua. 
Zsa Zsa Gabor 
Psikanaliza nuk mund të bëjë asgjë për meshkujt, që të studiojë fëmijërinë e tyre, duhet që ata të dalin nga kjo fazë... 
Barbara Smith 
Pse e kanë burrat ndërgjegjen e pastër? 
Se nuk e kanë përdorur kurrë. 
Cili është titulli i librit më të hollë në botë? 
"Çfarë dinë burrat për gratë?"

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Femra eshte si shendeti,e vlereson vetem kur e humbet.

Femra vjen ere te mire vetem kur nuk hedh nje te tille.

Nuk do te mbeteni kurre pa nje pergjigje nga ajo,vetem nqs ka mbetur pa nje gjuhe.

Jane cilesite me te mira te nje femre ato qe e bejne nje martese te lumtur dhe ajo eshte bukuria e saj.

Nje grua qe dashuron di te jete e bukur.

Nje femer e ka humbur betejen e saj nqs ka frike nga rivalja e saj.

Lerini grate te pasqaruara : do te keni ne favorin tuaj kuriozitetin e saj.

Femrat nuk jane kurre me te forta sesa kur fitojne mbi dobesite e tyre.

Femra eshte si rruga ne te cilen ecen,mos u shqeteso asnjehere per ate qe ka kaluar para teje dhe per ate qe do te te ndjeke pas.

Vazhdon ...*

----------


## YaSmiN

Pa vajze ju djemt nuk beni dot.Vajzat jane krijuar per djemt edhe djemt per vajzat.

----------


## FierAkja143

> Zoti ne fillim krijoi mashkullin, pastaj tha me vete: "Obobo c'bera!" dhe vendosi te krijoi femren


Praktika ben te sajen.  
i mori doren zoti mire e mire dhe mbasi beri disa gabime heren e par, te dyten kriovi qenjen perfekte....dale ore un jam agnostike!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DiGiTeX

Dj po femnat jane te hidhura ore vella ..
Gjithcka qe ke thene me larte eshte mese e vertet  .. gjithashtu dhe une ta mebshtes mendimin.

P.sh.. Pse femrat i kafshojne meshkujt nga qafa qe tju behet shenje .. cfare duan te tregojne me kete gje ..??

----------


## Korca_Reli

> O Tao keto fjalet e urta te japin nje pergjigje totale per gjithcka qe ti ke shkruar dhe do vazhdosh te shkruash. Megjithate dale te shikojme nje here vazhdmin se si dihet mbase e rregullon doren nga fundi.
> 
> Ata që gjithmonë flasin mirë për femrat, nuk i njohin mirë. Ata që gjithmonë flasin keq për ato, nuk i njohin fare.
> Lebruni
> Kur është fjala për femra, gjëja më e rrezikshme është se s'mund të jetohet me to, por as pa ato.
> Bajroni
> Femrat o ti duash o ti njohesh! Rruge te mesme nuk ka.
> Nicolas de Chamfort
> Femrat, e keqja jone me e domosdoshme (populli)
> ...


POR KA EDHE NGA ATA QE THONE SE 
.
DASHURIA FILLON ME NJE TE PUTHUR
DHE MBARON ME NJE TE Q***
.
DHE SKINI KOHE TI NJIHNI MIRE TE VAJZA TE DASHURA

----------


## nadule

> *Femra eshte si shendeti,e vlereson vetem kur e humbet.
> 
> Femra vjen ere te mire vetem kur nuk hedh nje te tille.
> 
> Nuk do te mbeteni kurre pa nje pergjigje nga ajo,vetem nqs ka mbetur pa nje gjuhe.
> 
> Jane cilesite me te mira te nje femre ato qe e bejne nje martese te lumtur dhe ajo eshte bukuria e saj.
> 
> Nje grua qe dashuron di te jete e bukur.
> ...


Goxha ke perparuar me ato dy te parat, te thashe, isha e sigurt qe do e rregulloje doren nga fundi. 
Jepi se po presim vazhdimin

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Po te ishin grate aq te mira,edhe zoti do ta kishte nje.

Kur meshkujt jane ne mes tyre degjohen,kurse femrat shikohen.

Femra më e lavdëruar është ajo për të cilën nuk flitet kurrë.

Femra eshte nje e keqe e domosdoshme.

Femra qesh kur mundet,dhe qan kur do.

Aty ku qeveris nje femer,djalli eshte kryeminister.

Të vërtetat dhe femrat deri tek të cilat vete lehtë, nuk kanë ndonjë vlerë të veçantë.

Vazhdon ...*

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Goxha ke perparuar me ato dy te parat, te thashe, isha e sigurt qe do e rregulloje doren nga fundi. 
> Jepi se po presim vazhdimin


*"Cdo e mire e ka nje te keqe & cdo e keqe e ka nje te mire"


Ky eshte realiteti & sado i hidhur te jet ai,duhet pranuar!!

Apo jo Nadushe ?! 

PershendeTje & me ndiqni ne vijim .. [-_ ^]*

----------

